# Another dumb "angel eyes"/Xenon question...



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok..please be patient with me as I am new to the game here...ok.. I own a 2001 540iA and as you all know it comes factory with the "Angel Eyes" and adaptive Xenon lights.

NOW...here are the dumb questions that I am sure have been covered 100 times...but I am too lazy to use the search feature and hope you all will take pity and answer for me

1. can I "upgrade" my factory angel eyes? If so how and which ones should I use? Do I use the same as the 3 series folks have to? or is it a simple "halo" upgrade since I already have all the wiring? How much will this cost? Same price as a whole kit if I did not already have the factory ones?

I ask this because the my factory angel eyes have a very yellow look to them and not that really cool bright look like the aftermarket and 05 models have. I want brighter and more agressive looking halos.

2. Has anyone upgraded their factory fog lights to the xenon look a likes? I was going to make a purchase from jimmys540i website. His bulbs seem to look the best and since he is a fellow 5er owner I was going to support his bulbs. Anyone here use them before or done the upgrade? Worth it? 

TIA for any and all info!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

AsianImage said:


> Ok..please be patient with me as I am new to the game here...ok.. I own a 2001 540iA and as you all know it comes factory with the "Angel Eyes" and adaptive Xenon lights.
> 
> NOW...here are the dumb questions that I am sure have been covered 100 times...but I am too lazy to use the search feature and hope you all will take pity and answer for me
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to contact Umnitza... he could probably answer your questions and sell you the stuff you'll need... He pops up on this forum... sorry, you'll have to search for his name 

www.umnitza.com


----------

